# Too much...?



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey guys, my clown haunt plans are perfect. There is just one thing...

One of the clowns will be powered with an oscillating fan, making him sway back and forth, while holding a knife. this makes a slicing motion. he will be moving back and forth next to a victim, who has a bloody head on a plat form. This is kind of a execution style thing, which im not really sure about... the only gore is blood, no ripped torsos.... etc. 

So my problem is... i DONT want it to be too much... but I still want him to move, and be scary still.... is there any way to do this? Im open to any suggestions... please help


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

The first thought I had about this were the beheading of the American and a few others in Iraq. I don't know about anybody else, it's just what came to mind. It's not too much for me to handle but I'm not sure how others would feel about it as sadly we live in a PC world. Just my .02


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

How about a balloon Knife with blood and hair on it.....

In Killer Clowns from Outerspace, they were scary, they use clown instruments to kill.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I had a beheaded bride. A few people where I work mentioned the Iraq thing. But the night of toting everyone said they liked it and no one mentioned the Iraq thing.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I think scareme has it nailed. In the light of day, ahead of time, people seem to look for comparisons about everything and come up with reasons to be offended. If not Iraq, then the Jena thing or something else, and whine about how insensitive you are etc. Anything can mean anything when it's viewed out of context. But on Halloween night when the ToTs and other folks are seeing it with the haunt lighting on it, it's in context and all they see is scary Halloween stuff.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

well, i think that might be a bit much. i for one would not have that in my haunt. but thats my opinion, my first thought is not iraq or anything like that. its the whole murder thing. not my style.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

How can you have killer clowns without murder? I say go for it. If they don't like it they can just not look at it. It's not like they are tied down in front of it. I've never been much for placating people or catering to thier delicate sensibilities.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I also say go for it but don't have too much blood just a tad bit to get the point across you know?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Tonguesandwich has a point though, too, about clowny weapons fitting the theme better. Instead of a knife (rather cliche and Michael Myerish) how about a big colorful mallet with hair and blood on it or something along those lines? I don't think the key is being non violent but fitting with your haunt.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

It's a haunt..it's halloween...I also say go for it. They are clowns. Doesnt sound gorey or offisive to me.
Keep in mind, no matter what u make, someone can be offend by it and relate it to something, but those are the smaller percentage.
Everyone has there own style of haunting, if this is yours...go for it. You need to enjoy what u do.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

man have you seen some of my stuff!!!! it's Halloween have fun!!!!! Who cares if your clown has a tendency to kill lol i say go for it.....


----------



## crossblades400 (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks for all the responses. I think I will still go with it. Instead of a knife, im gonna use a blow-up mallet, which is a lot lighter too.


----------



## dubbax3 (Jan 22, 2008)

Go as far as you feel comfortable going. Yes I know its sounds simply stupid but ScareShack hit it right on the bloody head, people will always be offended no matter which way you go. I also really like Revenant idea with the huge clotted and colored mallet. Anyway good luck cant wait to see.:devil:


----------

